# Can an aired out car be towed ?



## Slo.Mo.Shun (Jan 13, 2010)

I once had my fathers truck towed on a spot where my Audi never got towed. When I was picking up the truck, I found out the Audi never got hooked because it was too low (The guy did not have a flatbed). It was a hassle to get it on a flat bed too. 

I think the fender to ground was 23-24" 









Can a car be towed laying frame ? I mean other than opening it and raising it.


----------



## SKIDMRK (Sep 15, 2001)

your sheyot about to get repo'd?


----------



## Slo.Mo.Shun (Jan 13, 2010)

Lol, no. 

I was just wondering. In some neighborhoods here, they tow whatever is not on the driveway. 

Also at a friends apartment Its hard to find parking spots. 










^^^Is not like its on the way there. 

Has it ever happened to anyone ?


----------



## BklynMKV (Mar 24, 2008)

guess it all depends on what the tow driver is willing to do. 

when my mk2 got stripped off central park west (this was in the early 90s lol), it was laying on its pan. tow came in and drug it up on its belly onto the flatbed. 

so yes, anything 'can' be towed


----------



## Slo.Mo.Shun (Jan 13, 2010)

That is insane . 

I guess determination is the key. 

If I keep pulling that crap, someone is going to tow my s**t.


----------



## woody89 (Aug 12, 2007)

A guy I know would park his body dropped truck in reserved spots for employees that did well, or some bull****. After a few weeks they left a note on his truck about it. Since it couldn't be towed, and if they tried they would of ****ed it to hell. A lot of towing places I hear won't even touch it because they don't want to be liable for the damage.


----------



## theAntiRiced (May 7, 2005)

Towing companies are never liable for damages, that's why I won't risk my car getting totaled because I want to park at the Safeway in Canton because there's no street parking. Baltimore sucks if you want to go anywhere after 9 PM. 

Heard a story about a kid with a MKIV having his car towed from a garage (something about a permit-parking only section not being labeled well) and they broke his window to get in and let off the e-brake and roll it out of the spot. He was stuck with all kinds of bills and a screwed up car.


----------



## albfelix (Mar 19, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tPfca2R6yus


----------



## MK4Jetta (Mar 16, 2003)

what is that grey jsw on? more pics would be killAr


----------



## fasttt600 (Apr 12, 2007)

air lifts XL struts. He has a build thread on here.


----------



## OPEN ROAD TUNING (Aug 22, 2006)

albfelix said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tPfca2R6yus


 try this 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HgTyxEw3aYY&feature=related


----------



## Slo.Mo.Shun (Jan 13, 2010)

^^^ That will tow anything. 

Kind of reminds me of this: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rgadzX8BYWo&p=A89E6BC36CF5BC81&playnext=1&index=14


----------



## tonyb2580 (Jun 22, 2006)

haha.. i know westway where i live will tow anything... theyll come in with a flat bed and drag that crap and you get stuck with a bill...


----------



## MK4Jetta (Mar 16, 2003)

fasttt600 said:


> air lifts XL struts. He has a build thread on here.


 yeah once I scrolled down a bit after posting I found it:banghead:


----------



## noopS (Jun 28, 2010)

they would need a flatbed like this. 

this ones in Vancouver  

[


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

they will and can tow anything regardless of how low it may be. Its just a matter of if they care about damaging the vehicle. (they don't care about your vw if they want it on there truck its going on the truck)


----------



## mihneagabriel (Aug 7, 2009)

idk about the not being responsible for damage part. I had a friend that had his car towed and they ripped off both bumpers, the back from the lift and the front from dragging it on the highway. When my friend saw his car he said there was no way, complained and the company ended up paying for both bumpers. 

Once they have my property I expect them to take care of it no matter the violation. Especially if they break the window, there are other ways to unlock a car.


----------



## doug0309 (Nov 28, 2005)

last time one of my cars got towed, I watched the tow truck guy use 2x4s to get it onto the flatbed safely which reassured me. when I picked it up from impound 30 minutes later, my bumper was sticking out of the sunroof, my radiator sitting on the ground, and the bottom of my radiator support ripped off. I couldn't do **** about it since they have this thing where no matter what happens to your car, they aren't responsible :banghead: 


someone later told me they just let the winch go and let the car roll off not giving a ****


----------



## Mr.Tan (Jun 9, 2004)

noopS said:


> they would need a flatbed like this.
> 
> this ones in Vancouver
> 
> [


 we need more tow-trucks around here like that... im sick of having to take my bumper off and watching my IC core when it needs towed.


----------



## nap83 (Jun 24, 2007)

theAntiRiced said:


> Towing companies are never liable for damages, that's why I won't risk my car getting totaled because I want to park at the Safeway in Canton because there's no street parking. Baltimore sucks if you want to go anywhere after 9 PM.
> 
> Heard a story about a kid with a MKIV having his car towed from a garage (something about a permit-parking only section not being labeled well) and they broke his window to get in and let off the e-brake and roll it out of the spot. He was stuck with all kinds of bills and a screwed up car.


 
haha this is the same situation with a friend of mine that lived in bmore. i illegally parked infront of her apt building and told me to move it to the safeway cause they will break your window to get in. they don't play that. :laugh:


----------



## WoLfBuRgJeTTa (Mar 4, 2006)

mihneagabriel said:


> idk about the not being responsible for damage part. I had a friend that had his car towed and they ripped off both bumpers, the back from the lift and the front from dragging it on the highway. When my friend saw his car he said there was no way, complained and the company ended up paying for both bumpers.
> 
> Once they have my property I expect them to take care of it no matter the violation. Especially if they break the window, there are other ways to unlock a car.


 Maybe I am not reading this right but I think you are misunderstanding. If you call a tow coompany to tow your broke down car then they can be held liable. If you are towed for parking in the wrong spot of some BS like that, you can;t hold them to anything. Go to a tow company that does city work and look at the signs, they all say they are not liable for anything that happens to the car. Unless gets stolen out of their yard and even then you will have a hard time getting anything out of them.


----------



## Colin. (Jan 24, 2010)

After reading through this thread and seeing that many had said towing companies are not reliable for damages made me curious, so I did a little bit of research.

Here's one article I read 

http://en.allexperts.com/q/Towing-Issues-1411/f/Vehicle-damage-due-towing.htm

Most of the articles tend to point that each state has different statute's towards towing liabilities, so check it out for your state.


----------

